# автозапуск X ов

## dio

Как сделать так, чтобы gentoo грузился сразу же с графическим режимом под конкретным пользователем без xdm, gdm и тд?

----------

## svyatogor

ИМХО совсем обойтись без DM не удасться. Но если использовать KDM, то в настройках у него можно указать автоматический вход в систему. 

Если найдёшь способ обойти DM совсем - дай знать  :Smile: 

----------

## Zoltan

В Mandrake я помню был autologin, такой пакет, который автоматом логинится под каким-то юзером и запускает под ним какую-то определенную программу, например, startkde, gnome-session, и т.д.

Где живут его исходники, я не нашел, но при большом желании можно раскрутить src.rpm из mandrake или alt linux: http://rpmseek.com/rpm-pl/autologin.html?hl=com&cs=autologin:PN:0:0:0:0.

Вообще, наверное можно просто добавить в /etc/conf.d/local.start файл команду типа "sudo -u <user name> startkde" или "sudo -u <user name> gnome-session" или "sudo -u <user name> startx".

----------

